# The biggest descension of the face from gear I have ever seen (3 year time frame)



## Jerryterry129 (Jan 18, 2022)

3 years ago vs now.

dudes name is josh bridgeman I always post about him but holy fuck has gear descended his face hard.

this literally happened in the span of 3-4 years with gear lmfao. It was really 2 years though because he want went from pretty boy chad to a fucking ogre from 2019-2021 on gear


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 18, 2022)

Fake


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Jan 18, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Fake


It’s not fake LMAO

Look him up, josh bridgeman.

his face fuckin mutated from gear . Look at his vids on YouTube from 2017 and look at him now lmao

he’s transparent about what he uses too


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 18, 2022)

Jerryterry129 said:


> It’s not fake LMAO
> 
> Look him up, josh bridgeman.
> 
> ...



Show me some YouTube videos


----------



## fl0w (Jan 18, 2022)

Just loss of collagen, excess fat/water gain? Nothing irreversible right?


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm going to avoid taking steroids if anything but to have a feeling of sense of accomplishment


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Jan 18, 2022)

the guy isn’t even 30 and he aged 30+ years in 3 years..

how crazy is that. He literally aged more years than the number of years he’s been alive


----------



## RoundHouse (Jan 18, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Fake


Real but the nigga in the pics has run insane amounts of gear, coupled w no skin care routine + multiple cut and bulk periods and hes full of fucking water retention in that pic


----------



## heightface (Jan 18, 2022)

Brut


----------



## nikeair270 (Jan 18, 2022)

That s only because he use tons of gears. Grams per week.


----------



## andy9432 (Jan 18, 2022)

How old is he?


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Jan 18, 2022)

With roids you need to cycle them. My personal option on this is that one should cycle androgenic steroids for a year in 4 month cycles for facial bone growth.

while also using fin/tretinoin/collagen powder etc.

and then after a year run a PCT.

that way you atleast exhaust the option of seeing if you make bone gains and also retain your skin etc


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Jan 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> With roids you need to cycle them. My personal option on this is that one should cycle androgenic steroids for a year in 4 month cycles for facial bone growth.
> 
> while also using fin/tretinoin/collagen powder etc.
> 
> ...





nikeair270 said:


> That s only because he use tons of gears. Grams per week.





LooksmaxxHopeful said:


> I'm going to avoid taking steroids if anything but to have a feeling of sense of accomplishment





Jerryterry129 said:


> It’s not fake LMAO
> 
> Look him up, josh bridgeman.
> 
> ...


then how stallone used steroids all his life and looked great&healthy&young?












What is the secret? @LooksOverAll


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 18, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> then how stallone used steroids all his life and looked great&healthy&young?
> 
> View attachment 1499426
> View attachment 1499428
> ...


I'm trying to find the answer too. Maybe his ideal height and frame made all the androgens go directly into his muscles due to the compact distance between injection site and major muscle groups?


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Jan 18, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> then how stallone used steroids all his life and looked great&healthy&young?
> 
> View attachment 1499426
> View attachment 1499428
> ...



bc he already had zero fat pads in his face so there was nothing to lose


----------



## nikeair270 (Jan 18, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> then how stallone used steroids all his life and looked great&healthy&young?
> 
> View attachment 1499426
> View attachment 1499428
> ...


I ve said that red hair aged because he used tons of gears. I sustain low dose !
Stallone obviously took low doses


----------



## ItalianCesso (Jan 18, 2022)

He obviously abused gear and lost a lot of collagen while increasing bones size. 
Bones in the face, hands and feet never stop growing. It’s a very bad idea taking too much (or any I should say) GH in adult age.













These are obviously pathological, but that’s what GH does in adults.


----------



## MulattoTrenMaxxer (Jan 18, 2022)

Jfl if you think this is going to happen on 200mg of test / week. This dude has most certainly abused roids and gh


----------



## Mewton (Jan 18, 2022)

Prettyboys should never roidcel


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Jan 18, 2022)

ItalianCesso said:


> He obviously abused gear and lost a lot of collagen while increasing bones size.
> Bones in the face, hands and feet never stop growing. It’s a very bad idea taking too much (or any I should say) GH in adult age.
> 
> 
> ...


“Bro just blast GH for face bones” acromegalic niggas get bloted horse faces (this is coming from a guy whose used high dose short cycles of gh before for that exact reason, dont do it guys)


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Jan 18, 2022)

Pic


----------



## PYT (Jan 18, 2022)

Jerryterry129 said:


> 3 years ago vs now.
> 
> dudes name is josh bridgeman I always post about him but holy fuck has gear descended his face hard.
> 
> this literally happened in the span of 3-4 years with gear lmfao. It was really 2 years though because he want went from pretty boy chad to a fucking ogre from 2019-2021 on gear


Oh my god that’s literally fatal


----------



## PYT (Jan 18, 2022)

cum skin genetics tbh ngl


----------



## N3XT (Jan 18, 2022)

Had a good laugh


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Jan 18, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> then how stallone used steroids all his life and looked great&healthy&young?
> 
> View attachment 1499426
> View attachment 1499428
> ...


Simply genetics. 

I cannot say much about steroids, since I myself did once only anavar for fun.

But many people like me have fat pads which imitate cheekbones. It literally sits on top of the cheekbone, creating the image of volume instead of bone. It sits there until 15%. THEN when I drop lower, this fat goes, and my "true" cheekbones are revealed. They are very small, and I look way worse. I could never understand why when I am 15% some women look at me, but as I drop lower, I do not get as much attention. Well. because my face looks cheekboneless, which results in looking OLDER. 

this is just an example. But in the OP's case, the guy clearly has excessive water retention, and thin skin, which both decend him hard at low body fat. 

So, it is all genetics. Some people do very well on PED's. You can easily find gymmaxxed chads.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jan 18, 2022)

lmao brutal how old is he?


----------



## kalefartbomb (Jan 18, 2022)

If you use lots of androgenic compounds you will age very fast. There's no way around this, doesn't matter what skincare you do, doesn't matter what supplements you take. It even happens to women who use extremely mild compounds. If you don't want to age prematurely don't use roids. I would compare it to smoking; when you cease roiding or smoking some of the ageing effects improve but you will never get back the same youthful appearance you had before.


----------



## ItalianCesso (Jan 18, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> But many people like me have fat pads which imitate cheekbones. It literally sits on top of the cheekbone, creating the image of volume instead of bone. It sits there until 15%. THEN when I drop lower, this fat goes, and my "true" cheekbones are revealed. They are very small, and I look way worse. I could never understand why when I am 15% some women look at me, but as I drop lower, I do not get as much attention. Well. because my face looks cheekboneless, which results in looking OLDER.


That’s me too, I can’t leanmax past a certain point else it becomes a looksmin on some part of the face.
That’s why I’ll need some liposuction to address the last deposits in belly, love handles and submental.

Fat is aesthetic in some places of the body, ngl. It even helps with volume on legs, arms, pecs vs the mega effort to have the same volume when you lean max to sub 12%. Well that is if you can accept less definition.

In fact some men already do Liposuction + Liposculture (aka moving your own fat from the belly to other areas that need volume; I don’t plan to have liposculture, can grow my own muscles at my age) and girls do that all the time for the Brazilian Butt Lift procedure or for breast augmentation.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Jan 18, 2022)

kalefartbomb said:


> If you use lots of androgenic compounds you will age very fast. There's no way around this, doesn't matter what skincare you do, doesn't matter what supplements you take. It even happens to women who use extremely mild compounds. If you don't want to age prematurely don't use roids. I would compare it to smoking; when you cease roiding or smoking some of the ageing effects improve but you will never get back the same youthful appearance you had before.



androgenic compounds are worth it just to see if it leads to some jaw growth

Low facial adiposity is ideal for men anyways.






To









Jfl if you think this ugly Asian would turned into a chad without roids 


Roids are ideal to test out sensitivity. If it grows your jaw chin and browridge it’s worth it short term.

Also test and anavar are safe compounds for 1-2 year max use.


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Jan 18, 2022)

ItalianCesso said:


> That’s me too, I can’t leanmax past a certain point else it becomes a looksmin on some part of the face.
> That’s why I’ll need some liposuction to address the last deposits in belly, love handles and submental.
> 
> Fat is aesthetic in some places of the body, ngl. It even helps with volume on legs, arms, pecs vs the mega effort to have the same volume when you lean max to sub 12%. Well that is if you can accept less definition.


I personally think this is the wrong approach. 

I decided to solve it in a different way. I am planning to lean out completely, up to the point of looking really "off". 

Then I plan to enhance my cheeks with Voluma. In fact, what is funny, Voluma is created EXACTLY for this reason. To restore lost volume, be it bone or fat pad, or anything else. I think it is going to be a success. 

But im planning to do it closer to summer. RN no point in using my face for anything in winter, not going anywhere. Then i maybe even show the results here, let's see.

You should investigate this approach too.


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Jan 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> androgenic compounds are worth it just to see if it leads to some jaw growth
> 
> Low facial adiposity is ideal for men anyways.
> 
> ...


Test and anavar are the only two androgens to use for masculine growth. Get your test to high levels, but not necessary to do a whole gram of the shit per week, and take anavar for its low androgenicity+increased bone turnover rate


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Jan 18, 2022)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> Test and anavar are the only two androgens to use for masculine growth. Get your test to high levels, but not necessary to do a whole gram of the shit per week, and take anavar for its low androgenicity+increased bone turnover rate


You can try short tren cycles or whatnot but very risky lookswiss


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Jan 18, 2022)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> You can try short tren cycles or whatnot but very risky lookswiss



yeah I wanna do cycles of mtren and superdrol for 6 months

and test and anavar for 2 years

then PCT

all while using tret, dut, and collagen powder EVERYDAY

think I should be fine


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (Jan 18, 2022)

Its called bulking phase...


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Jan 18, 2022)

spain said:


> Its called bulking phase...


Serious bulking cycles can fucking fuck ur looks and health in a variety of ways. Nobody except for competitors should bulk hard, just stay at maintenance or lose fat


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Jan 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> yeah I wanna do cycles of mtren and superdrol for 6 months
> 
> and test and anavar for 2 years
> 
> ...


lmao none of that gone stop u from aging from tren


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Jan 18, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> lmao brutal how old is he?


27


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Jan 18, 2022)

Jerryterry129 said:


> lmao none of that gone stop u from aging from tren












Cope. With amazing genes you can hop on Tren. Get your jaw. Hop off.


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Jan 18, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> Simply genetics.
> 
> I cannot say much about steroids, since I myself did once only anavar for fun.
> 
> ...


This happens in my case too

my face looks better at 15%


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Jan 18, 2022)

kalefartbomb said:


> If you use lots of androgenic compounds you will age very fast. There's no way around this, doesn't matter what skincare you do, doesn't matter what supplements you take. It even happens to women who use extremely mild compounds. If you don't want to age prematurely don't use roids. I would compare it to smoking; when you cease roiding or smoking some of the ageing effects improve but you will never get back the same youthful appearance you had before.


It’s 1000x worse than smoking


----------



## Lawton88 (Jan 18, 2022)

Crazy how much his neck and face bloated out. I wonder if that will go down or not as he looks to be low fat in the stomach still.


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (Jan 18, 2022)

nigga permanently traded youth and facial aestethics for a temporary boost in muscular size and definition. whats worse he couldve had both had he used lower amounts of gear. what a fucking low iq ginger nigger, nigga should just off himself, he looks like a 48 yo beta providing dad


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jan 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> With roids you need to cycle them. My personal option on this is that one should cycle androgenic steroids for a year in 4 month cycles for facial bone growth.
> 
> while also using fin/tretinoin/collagen powder etc.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about. Growing bones on your face with roids/hgh is the biggest bullshit circulating on this forum. 
The only thing that can grow and make you look more masculine is the *Masseter *muscle and neck, but 100% not bones


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jan 18, 2022)

nikeair270 said:


> That s only because he use tons of gears. Grams per week.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Jan 18, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> What are you talking about. Growing bones on your face with roids/hgh is the biggest bullshit circulating on this forum.
> The only thing that can grow and make you look more masculine is the *Masseter *muscle and neck, but 100% not bones




look at his browridge from 15 to now lol at muh masseters cope






hgh is cope, anabolic steroids are cope, ANDROGENIC steroids are not.

Most roiders take anabolic steroids which blow your muscles up with water and glycogen to look big

most roiders couldn’t give a fuck about androgenic steroids. All androgenic steroids cycled long enough will grow your face.


----------



## nikeair270 (Jan 18, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> View attachment 1500142


1600mg per week will build a lot of tissue also in the face. 
but it’s bodybuilding. Probably he don’t give a fuck about face


----------



## nikeair270 (Jan 18, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> What are you talking about. Growing bones on your face with roids/hgh is the biggest bullshit circulating on this forum.
> The only thing that can grow and make you look more masculine is the *Masseter *muscle and neck, but 100% not bones


I totally agree with you. 
also wather retention and in some case also orbicularis.


----------



## 6ft4 (Jan 18, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> What are you talking about. *Growing bones on your face with roids*/hgh is the biggest bullshit circulating on this forum.
> The only thing that can grow and make you look more masculine is the Masseter muscle and neck, but 100% not bones


Due to the amount my face changed from 20-22 with roids I believe it's true


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 18, 2022)

ItalianCesso said:


> He obviously abused gear and lost a lot of collagen while increasing bones size.
> Bones in the face, hands and feet never stop growing. It’s a very bad idea taking too much (or any I should say) GH in adult age.
> 
> 
> ...


is there studies, or knowledge. How much gears or roids hurt collagen? You know?

TRT and/or HRT also rape collagen??


----------



## viniciussdc (Jan 19, 2022)

Jerryterry129 said:


> 3 years ago vs now.
> 
> dudes name is josh bridgeman I always post about him but holy fuck has gear descended his face hard.
> 
> this literally happened in the span of 3-4 years with gear lmfao. It was really 2 years though because he want went from pretty boy chad to a fucking ogre from 2019-2021 on gear


Jesus! Dude looks like a 50-year-old regular dad.


----------



## TITUS (Jan 22, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> is there studies, or knowledge. How much gears or roids hurt collagen? You know?
> 
> TRT and/or HRT also rape collagen??


A 8-10 week cycle of 350T and anavar is not going to rape any collagen. Just make sure you have 1,5 hours everyday to train at the gym.


----------



## The Chincel (Jan 25, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> I'm trying to find the answer too. Maybe his ideal height and frame made all the androgens go directly into his muscles due to the compact distance between injection site and major muscle groups?


And you call the enviromental effects on jaw growth "pseudoscience". 

Fucking lol


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 25, 2022)

Handsome Truecel said:


> And you call the enviromental effects on jaw growth "pseudoscience".
> 
> Fucking lol


Clearly a joke.


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 25, 2022)

stupid nigger forum


----------



## The Chincel (Jan 25, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Clearly a joke.


You seem to be pretty serious with that "5'9 ideal height" thing.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 25, 2022)

Handsome Truecel said:


> You seem to be pretty serious with that "5'9 ideal height" thing.


5'9"-6' is ideal.


----------



## noodlelover (Jan 25, 2022)

Jesus. The farther you go back in his youtube videos the better he looks. This dude fucked himself so bad.

I know red heads are more susceptible to aging skin....

But fat, never worked out in a day in his life 30 year old Low Tier Normie Ed Sheeren, Mogs the current Josh Bridgman that over trained and roided himself deep into subhuman incel territory. And he had a hot girlfriend (who left him after he became subhuman). How could you fuck yourself over like that, so bad you're getting mogged by Ed Sheeren.


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Jan 26, 2022)

noodlelover said:


> Jesus. The farther you go back in his youtube videos the better he looks. This dude fucked himself so bad.
> 
> I know red heads are more susceptible to aging skin....
> 
> But fat, never worked out in a day in his life 30 year old Low Tier Normie Ed Sheeren, Mogs the current Josh Bridgman that over trained and roided himself deep into subhuman incel territory. And he had a hot girlfriend (who left him after he became subhuman). How could you fuck yourself over like that, so bad you're getting mogged by Ed Sheeren.



True

also how u kno his gf left him?


----------



## noodlelover (Jan 26, 2022)

Jerryterry129 said:


> True
> 
> also how u kno his gf left him?


It's biologically impossible for her to have not left him after he made himself subhuman.

He released this video yesterday.



We literally bullied him into stopping steroids.  Just Joking, he's just cycling off. He's addicted for life.


----------



## Patient A (Feb 5, 2022)

ItalianCesso said:


> He obviously abused gear and lost a lot of collagen while increasing bones size.
> Bones in the face, hands and feet never stop growing. It’s a very bad idea taking too much (or any I should say) GH in adult age.
> 
> 
> ...


Sick gains mirin hard


----------



## Patient A (Feb 5, 2022)

kalefartbomb said:


> If you use lots of androgenic compounds you will age very fast. There's no way around this, doesn't matter what skincare you do, doesn't matter what supplements you take. It even happens to women who use extremely mild compounds. If you don't want to age prematurely don't use roids. I would compare it to smoking; when you cease roiding or smoking some of the ageing effects improve but you will never get back the same youthful appearance you had before.


Nah smoking is good for your testosterone in moderation


----------



## Hypno (Feb 5, 2022)

maybe side effects of steroids


----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> androgenic compounds are worth it just to see if it leads to some jaw growth
> 
> Low facial adiposity is ideal for men anyways.
> 
> ...


his jaw didn't grow, he just got lean


----------



## gaymidget (Feb 5, 2022)

Thats why u dont use excess amounts of roids. Who the fuck wants to be 125kg shredded? Its fucking ugly, unhealthy and no, you arent badass, every 70kg mma asian would knock you out. Bodybuilding is so cringe at this point.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Feb 5, 2022)

looks 45 in the after


----------



## needjawsurgery (Feb 5, 2022)

how did this happen I thought steroids increase collagen esp deca anavar primo mast and boldenone








(RESEARCH) Anabolic Steroids and Collagen


This is something I found on another forum, so I don't take credit. I'm interested in anti-ageing , and mitigating the negative impact steroids can have on skin, hair and organ health. Anavar has been shown to increase collegen synthesis, and to also strengthen tendons...Here is a study I...




looksmax.org




anywya is there some way to prevent htis like 0.1% tret every night with microneedling weekly or wat


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 5, 2022)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> “Bro just blast GH for face bones” acromegalic niggas get bloted horse faces (this is coming from a guy whose used high dose short cycles of gh before for that exact reason, dont do it guys)



@AscendingHero
@TeenAscender 

enjoy your stress hormones


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 5, 2022)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> “Bro just blast GH for face bones” acromegalic niggas get bloted horse faces (this is coming from a guy whose used high dose short cycles of gh before for that exact reason, dont do it guys)


You probably used low quality gh, what changes did u notice from it?


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> @AscendingHero
> @TeenAscender
> 
> enjoy your stress hormones
> ...


Good luck taking roids tho jfl





igf-1 lr3 or death, gh is legit in puberty. caging at using high doses, no one here is going to acromegalic maxx anyways


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 5, 2022)

ItalianCesso said:


> He obviously abused gear and lost a lot of collagen while increasing bones size.
> Bones in the face, hands and feet never stop growing. It’s a very bad idea taking too much (or any I should say) GH in adult age.
> 
> 
> ...


That's what happens if you're acromegalic (insane amounts of gh producted) as an adult.

Using gh for a yr a mild doses in puberty will only help.

thoughts @Daenerys


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 5, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> Simply genetics.
> 
> I cannot say much about steroids, since I myself did once only anavar for fun.
> 
> ...


This


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> hgh is cope, anabolic steroids are cope, ANDROGENIC steroids are not.


Did he roid?

this is why im dht maxxing. Androgens or death


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> View attachment 1499787
> 
> View attachment 1499788
> 
> ...


Androgenic activity use can get very high t levels without hopping on such roids.

Also @Henry_Gandy and @dyrotic grew and ASCENDED hard from short term gh use.

So did @Niko just be careful with it.

@Niko how did gh affect your face bro?

There's always a risk and reward dealing with drugs. Always risky messing with your endocrine system.


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 5, 2022)

That's called roid meathead and its very common after years of abuse


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 5, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Did he roid?
> 
> this is why im dht maxxing. Androgens or death


Yeah he did. He’s a semi big YouTuber who started taking roids around 16-17.

teenage roid pill is brutal. Literally the best way to turn chad


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 5, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> What are you talking about. Growing bones on your face with roids/hgh is the biggest bullshit circulating on this forum.


You're retarded, just ignore decades of studies bc of OP theory.

Fucking hell nigga


> Fifty-seven patients (33 boys and 24 girls; age range 4.5 to 16.7 years) with GHD were investigated and categorized into three groups according to the duration of GH therapy: the untreated group, the short-term therapy group, and the long-term therapy group. Their lateral cephalometric radiographs were studied, and craniofacial measurements were assessed by age and sex by using matched standard deviation scores.





> In the untreated group, the anterior cranial base, total facial height, maxillary length, mandibular total length, mandibular body length, and ramus height were smaller than the standard values. In comparison with the untreated group, *the long-term therapy group had a significantly larger upper facial height (P < .05), maxillary length (P < .01), and ramus height (P < .01) measurements.*





> Children who received long-term GH replacement therapy *showed increased growth of the craniofacial skeleton*, *especially the maxilla and ramus*. These findings suggest that GH accelerates craniofacial development, which improves occlusion and the facial profile.




*The GH/IGF-1 axis and it's interaction with androgens when it comes to bone formation.*


> GH/IGF-I axis influences the loading-related bone formation modulating the responsiveness of bone tissue to mechanical stimuli by changing thresholds for bone formation. *Cortical bone formation rate and cancellous bone volume increase when bone is reloaded and IGF-I is added*.* GH/IGF-I axis interacts with sex steroids in periosteal apposition challenging the traditional concept of androgen- stimulatory and estrogen-inhibitory effects on periosteal expansion*




High IGF-1 LEvels combined with high androgens is KEY if you're still in puberty. Past that work on your smv and surgeries tbh. Roids if you're careful and thorough researched.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Yeah he did. He’s a semi big YouTuber who started taking roids around 16-17.
> 
> teenage roid pill is brutal. Literally the best way to turn chad


What's his name? how high were his t levels during that?

trying to natty t maxx as our ancestors, who had testosterone levels naturally as high as 2000ng/dl.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/neilhowe/2017/10/02/youre-not-the-man-your-father-was/?sh=7631749b8b7f

Avg t levels a few decades ago were just under 1000ng/dl.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Yeah he did. He’s a semi big YouTuber who started taking roids around 16-17.
> 
> teenage roid pill is brutal. Literally the best way to turn chad


IGF-1 maxxing+androgens is key, improves everything from dick to jaw.

Combine with improving the maxila=chad.

Be careful u dont ogre maxx from it.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 5, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> What's his name? how high were his t levels during that?
> 
> trying to natty t maxx as our ancestors, who had testosterone levels naturally as high as 2000ng/dl.
> 
> ...



how there are too many xenoestrogens in the water. Unless u buy a $500 reverse osmosis filter and source the best raw whole milk with grass fed and grass finished red meat it’s over buddyboyo


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> how there are too many xenoestrogens in the water. Unless u buy a $500 reverse osmosis filter and source the best raw whole milk with grass fed and grass finished red meat it’s over buddyboyo


Cope, detoxing from xenoestrogens and cleaning the liver is key here, something know one of this forum talks about.

Sun not even diet is the best way to raise testosterone levels.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 5, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> IGF-1 maxxing+androgens is key, improves everything from dick to jaw.
> 
> Combine with improving the maxila=chad.
> 
> Be careful u dont ogre maxx from it.



yeah igf 1 isn’t the same as it’s stressful precursor aka growth hormone 

it’s best you overdose on igf-1 from raw milk and dsip 

then Tren cycles with high test for gigachad angrogenic surplus 

also be careful with vitamin k2 in high doses


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 5, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Cope, detoxing from xenoestrogens and cleaning the liver is key here, something know one of this forum talks about.
> 
> Sun not even diet is the best way to raise testosterone levels.



sun is good for vit D/ thyroid/ dheamaxing but vitamin d needs minerals for bone growth. 

u need calcium/magnesium/selenium/copper etc etc etc too many useful things tbh

So sun without mogger diet is still incel


----------



## Arminius (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> With roids you need to cycle them. My personal option on this is that one should cycle androgenic steroids for a year in 4 month cycles for facial bone growth.
> 
> while also using fin/tretinoin/collagen powder etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 5, 2022)

Arminius said:


> View attachment 1524553
> 
> 
> View attachment 1524556
> ...



what anabolic steroids does to a mf 

anabolic = incel
Androgenic = chad


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> yeah igf 1 isn’t the same as it’s stressful precursor aka growth hormone


so igf-1 is cope

bc muh stress hormone

dsip and ashwangda are very effective at neutralizing cortisol

*"Another contributor to the increase in testosterone is by inhibiting the release of corticotropin, thus decreasing blood serum cortisol and simultaneously increasing testosterone. Great, so by taking 250-300mcg of DSIP we are essentially doubling our release of both LH and GH. Base-line levels of LH in teenagers is already high, meaning you could possibly get your testosterone up into the 1000ng/dl range using this peptide with no negative feedback loops and damage to the HPTA."* From the infamous dyro dsip thread.



alienmaxxer said:


> then Tren cycles with high test for gigachad angrogenic surplus


what levels would the tren cycles put me at?


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> sun is good for vit D/ thyroid/ dheamaxing but vitamin d needs minerals for bone growth.
> 
> u need calcium/magnesium/selenium/copper etc etc etc too many useful things tbh
> 
> So sun without mogger diet is still incel


I am talking abt the suns effect on hormones, not bone growth. obv diet is paramount


----------



## Arminius (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> what anabolic steroids does to a mf
> 
> anabolic = incel
> Androgenic = chad


Wdym ???
I have ran high test alone, low tren, moderate anadrol, high equipoise, i have been on gear for 1 year 3 months


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


>


Yea that's water, just drink a ton of milk. what's the k2 going to transfer the nutrients to if there's nothing for it to metabolize to.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 5, 2022)

Arminius said:


> Wdym ???
> I have ran high test alone, low tren, moderate anadrol, high equipoise, i have been on gear for 1 year 3 months



You should’ve stopped soon as you got the moon face. Like I said some people just have shit luck and poor androgenic signaling and no amount of anything will give them mogger bones

also you are post puberty. 19 from what I remember so yes you’re retarded to take roids past 17 for facial bone growth as your bones are pretty much ossified (unless u get a mse or some bone anchored palate expander to disruspt sutures and induce further bone growth)


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 5, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Yea that's water, just drink a ton of milk. what's the k2 going to transfer the nutrients to if there's nothing for it to metabolize to.



yeah but if u take 300mgs like you were suggesting that’s literally gonna make you drink atleast 2 gallons of milk. Not really ideal which is why it’s cope


----------



## Arminius (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> You should’ve stopped soon as you got the moon face. Like I said some people just have shit luck and poor androgenic signaling and no amount of anything will give them mogger bones
> 
> also you are post puberty. 19 from what I remember so yes you’re retarded to take roids past 17 for facial bone growth as your bones are pretty much ossified (unless u get a mse or some bone anchored palate expander to disruspt sutures and induce further bone growth)


Im 17, and i got mogger bones but i think i had it, im not fat and im actually pretty lean, maybe is the camera, i look way better in real life, i also want to compete in mens physique.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> yeah but if u take 300mgs like you were suggesting that’s literally gonna make you drink atleast 2 gallons of milk. Not really ideal which is why it’s cope


jfl 2 gallons of milk

yea probably around 100mg, then starting off with 45mg and then building up.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> You should’ve stopped soon as you got the moon face. Like I said some people just have shit luck and poor androgenic signaling and no amount of anything will give them mogger bones
> 
> also you are post puberty. 19 from what I remember so yes you’re retarded to take roids past 17 for facial bone growth as your bones are pretty much ossified (unless u get a mse or some bone anchored palate expander to disruspt sutures and induce further bone growth)


I got a cousin who's 13, what should i do?


----------



## MulattoTrenMaxxer (Feb 5, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> That's what happens if you're acromegalic (insane amounts of gh producted) as an adult.
> 
> Using gh for a yr a mild doses in puberty will only help.
> 
> thoughts @Daenerys


Yes , you need to take really high doses of HGH >8iu a day to ogremaxx. Not going to happen on 2-4 iu/day


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 5, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> I got a cousin who's 13, what should i do?



fuck him, why do u wanna raise competition 

let him rot on xenoestrogens


----------



## Arminius (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> You should’ve stopped soon as you got the moon face. Like I said some people just have shit luck and poor androgenic signaling and no amount of anything will give them mogger bones
> 
> also you are post puberty. 19 from what I remember so yes you’re retarded to take roids past 17 for facial bone growth as your bones are pretty much ossified (unless u get a mse or some bone anchored palate expander to disruspt sutures and induce further bone growth)
























I have been training for 18 months


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 5, 2022)

Arminius said:


> View attachment 1524592
> 
> View attachment 1524593
> 
> ...



mate you are delusional 

your face is bloated and lacks any definition. What bone growth? You have a lot of acne and wrinkles on your forhead

I suggest u stop taking roids now as you clearly are destroying your face


----------



## Arminius (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> mate you are delusional
> 
> your face is bloated and lacks any definition. What bone growth? You have a lot of acne and wrinkles on your forhead
> 
> I suggest u stop taking roids now as you clearly are destroying your face


What about.my physique ??? I want to compete in npc and compete once i turn 18


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 5, 2022)

Arminius said:


> What about.my physique ??? I want to compete in npc and compete once i turn 18



average 
Chest is below average looks deflated in front candid pics


----------



## Arminius (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> average
> Chest is below average looks deflated in front candid pics


I want to.compete in mens physique pnce inturn 18 i got anyear more.to bulk, but im right now just on 400 mg of test weekly and 75 mg of anadrol daily, i really dpnt know why, i bench press a lot with barbells and dumbbels, overhead press, i mean im strong asf


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 5, 2022)

Arminius said:


> I want to.compete in mens physique pnce inturn 18 i got anyear more.to bulk, but im right now just on 400 mg of test weekly and 75 mg of anadrol daily, i really dpnt know why, i bench press a lot with barbells and dumbbels, overhead press, i mean im strong asf



drop the anadrol and take something cleaner like var or primo

anadrol is making you look like a bloated mess


----------



## Arminius (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> drop the anadrol and take something cleaner like var or primo
> 
> anadrol is making you look like a bloated mess


Why i look bloated despite im lean ???


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 5, 2022)

Arminius said:


> Why i look bloated despite im lean ???



water retention from Anadrol and probably rebound estrogen evident from your gyno /acne /moon face


----------



## Arminius (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> water retention from Anadrol and probably rebound estrogen evident from your gyno /acne /moon face


Tje acne came from a 500 test 150 tren blast than lasted 18 weeks, it was a relatively low dose, why i got such sides if im not abusing ???


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 5, 2022)

Arminius said:


> Tje acne came from a 500 test 150 tren blast than lasted 18 weeks, it was a relatively low dose, why i got such sides if im not abusing ???



why did u not do a test only cycle first before jumping on Tren like a autist ?


----------



## Arminius (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> why did u not do a test only cycle first before jumping on Tren like a autist ?


I did 400 mg.of test for 5 months, then i upped the test a bít and added a low dose tren


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 5, 2022)

Arminius said:


> I did 400 mg.of test for 5 months, then i upped the test a bít and added a low dose tren



did u have acne those 5 months ?

why don’t u use tretinoin/moisturizer


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Feb 5, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> You're retarded, just ignore decades of studies bc of OP theory.
> 
> Fucking hell nigga
> 
> ...


Notice how it says hgh grows the maxilla, im concerned that they are likely referring to vertical growth of the maxilla, hence the horseface comment


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 5, 2022)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> Notice how it says hgh grows the maxilla, im concerned that they are likely referring to vertical growth of the maxilla, hence the horseface comment


The study was more how in conjuction with androgens, it correlated in more growth of the jaws in the saggital plane.

"Conclusions: Children who received long-term GH replacement therapy showed *increased growth of the craniofacial skeleton*, especially the maxilla and ramus. These findings suggest that GH accelerates craniofacial development, which improves occlusion and the facial profile."

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/17090153/#:~:text=01) measurements.,occlusion and the facial profile.

Link to study^


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 5, 2022)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> Notice how it says hgh grows the maxilla, im concerned that they are likely referring to vertical growth of the maxilla, hence the horseface comment


So you’ve cycled HGH, have you noticed facial and height changes significantly differentiable to when you weren’t cycling HGH?


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Feb 5, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> The study was more how in conjuction with androgens, it correlated in more growth of the jaws in the saggital plane.
> 
> "Conclusions: Children who received long-term GH replacement therapy showed *increased growth of the craniofacial skeleton*, especially the maxilla and ramus. These findings suggest that GH accelerates craniofacial development, which improves occlusion and the facial profile."
> 
> ...


Ah thats good then. But long term high HGH exposure probably does grow the maxilla vertically as well, 
by scientific example; acromegalic facial structure
By anecdotal example; rich pianas bone structure


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Feb 5, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> So you’ve cycled HGH, have you noticed facial and height changes significantly differentiable to when you weren’t cycling HGH?


I didnt run it long enough for anything to happen to my midface length, it+all the other hormones and androgens grew all my face bones and skull size but my nose and ears were left untouched


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Feb 5, 2022)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> I didnt run it long enough for anything to happen to my midface length, it+all the other hormones and androgens grew all my face bones and skull size but my nose and ears were left untouched


I gained 1.5 inches from 17-18, 6’1-6’2.5


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 5, 2022)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> I didnt run it long enough for anything to happen to my midface length, it+all the other hormones and androgens grew all my face bones and skull size but my nose and ears were left untouched


And to confirm you ran it from 16.5-17.5 and grew an inch?

edit: ok


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 5, 2022)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> Ah thats good then. But long term high HGH exposure probably does grow the maxilla vertically as well,
> by scientific example; acromegalic facial structure
> By anecdotal example; rich pianas bone structure


1) I am puberty

2) It's not like im blasting 15ius of gh a day, jfl who even has the money for that. I would even need higher doses than that theoretically ro even come close to replicating acromegalic circumstances

3) Using it for 1-2 yrs MAX, anyways.

Hopefully the peptidessciene igf-1 is legit (someone please send it in for testing too). Big big news if true.

@SexuallyAbusive 

thoughts?


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 5, 2022)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> I gained 1.5 inches from 17-18, 6’1-6’2.5


Likely natural growth. Where did u buy ur gh and what dosages and how frequently did u inject?

what other changes did you get from gh?


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 5, 2022)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> I gained 1.5 inches from 17-18, 6’1-6’2.5


How's dhea and t3 going?


----------



## Arminius (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> did u have acne those 5 months ?
> 
> why don’t u use tretinoin/moisturizer













Im bigger than regan at 17 but i wouldnlike to reach his size at the second pic he was 18 -19 yo, how long it will take to me.blasting ???


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Feb 5, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> How's dhea and t3 going?


+pregenelone and progesterone. All good, feeling optimal


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Feb 5, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Likely natural growth. Where did u buy ur gh and what dosages and how frequently did u inject?
> 
> what other changes did you get from gh?


Everybody in my family from both mom and dads side stopped growing by 16, my growth was stagnated at 6’1 until i started using hormones (not just the gh and related peptides/secretagouges were responsible for height) i could be 6’3 now, haven’t measured in a couple months since when i was 6’2.5 on the dot. Dad was 6’1 mom was 5’11 so i probably could have grown taller given optimal pubertal conditions but i still am the tallest in my family


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Feb 5, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> 1) I am puberty
> 
> 2) It's not like im blasting 15ius of gh a day, jfl who even has the money for that. I would even need higher doses than that theoretically ro even come close to replicating acromegalic circumstances
> 
> ...


Hard to trust any igf source, i remember rich piana ranting about how its impossible to get igf anywhere besides one pharma company but that was years ago


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 5, 2022)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> +pregenelone and progesterone. All good, feeling optimal



bro did the progesterone hyperpigment you? I’ve heard it causes melasma


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Feb 5, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> bro did the progesterone hyperpigment you? I’ve heard it causes melasma


I thought ive looked a bit darker than usual for winter months, maybe just aging idk.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Feb 5, 2022)

Holy shit you weren't kidding


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 5, 2022)

S


OldVirgin said:


> then how stallone used steroids all his life and looked great&healthy&young?
> 
> View attachment 1499426
> View attachment 1499428
> ...


Stallone is built different


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 5, 2022)

Life just ended


----------



## user47283 (Feb 5, 2022)

Jerryterry129 said:


> 3 years ago vs now.
> 
> dudes name is josh bridgeman I always post about him but holy fuck has gear descended his face hard.
> 
> this literally happened in the span of 3-4 years with gear lmfao. It was really 2 years though because he want went from pretty boy chad to a fucking ogre from 2019-2021 on gear


yeah gear def fucks up ur face especially when dudes are perma blasting which has become a norm these days


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Feb 27, 2022)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> I didnt run it long enough for anything to happen to my midface length, it+all the other hormones and androgens grew all my face bones and skull size but my nose and ears were left untouched


Would you mind dming me pics?


----------

